# iload - früher Alphaload



## Rahsiel (8 Februar 2010)

Hi an alle, 

bin neu hier und hab ein großes Problem.
Habe mich damals bei Alphaload für das Testabo angemeldet. Abo wurde erweitert. Nach knapp einem Jahr, am 04.02.2010 hab ich den Account gekündigt. Auf meine Mail wurde geantwortet.




> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ich habe Ihren Account soeben zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt gekündigt. Sie
> sollten hierzu bereits eine E-Mail vom System bekommen haben.
> ...


 
Daraufhin hab ich denen erklärt das ich nicht bereit bin zu zahlen, da ich gekündigt habe.




> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> in der E-Mail Antwort auf Ihre Kündigung stand dass der Account zum
> nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt gekündigt wurde - wenn überhaupt.
> ...





Nun zu meiner Frage, was kann ich tun?
Ich hab noch nie erlebt das man 1 Monat vorher kündigen muss, sonst geht das auch 1 Minute vorher. Zudem hab ich nie eine Mail erhalten das Alphaload zu iload umbenannt wurde und sich die Anschrift sowie Emailadresse von ihnen geändert hat. Die AGB stehen nicht auf deren Website und habe diese nur einmal in der Anmeldungsmail erhalten.

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Wäre dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rahsiel


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: iload - früher Alphaload*

Ich kenne die Seite nicht, habe sie mir gerade angeguckt, finde sie aber sehr unübersichtlich und blicke bei dem vielen ablenkenden Klickbunt-Zeugs überhaupt nicht durch (allein deshalb würde ich bei sowas immer schon wegzappen).

Lies Dir mal den Thread zu Alphaload durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/40365-alphaload.html
Zumindest die ersten 5 und die letzten 5 Seiten.

Und das.
Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Vielleicht auch diesen Artikel:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bestellungen_im_Internet


----------



## krebs50 (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: iload - früher Alphaload*

Hallo,es hat sich nix geändert bei iload alias Alphaload.Kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen:last die Finger davon.Nach 1 jahr hab ich mal wieder Post bekommen und habe mit Kopien vom letzten Jahr geantwortet.


> Sehr geehrter Herr[ edit] ,  wir möchten Sie mit dieser E-Mail darüber informieren, dass Sie bei der Bezahlung der Rechnung 3492780-1 mit *58,70 EUR* in Verzug sind.
> Bitte begleichen Sie den offenen Betrag bis spätestens *23.02.2010* – nähere Informationen wie z. B. unsere Bankverbindung finden Sie auf iLoad - Zahlungsportal – dort können Sie auch per Überweisung, sofortüberweisung, PayPal o[ edit] :
> 
> BetragRechnung95,40 EURKosten und Gebühren11,00 EUR*Gesamtbetrag**106,40 EUR* Bereits bezahlt:47,70 EURÜberfällig seit 18.08.2009:58,70 EUREs stehen damit aktuell ingesamt *58,70 EUR* aus.  Wenn sich diese E-Mail mit Ihrer Zahlung überschnitten hat betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben als gegenstandslos.
> ...


 
OK HAB NOCH JEDEMENGE mails von denen

Bleibt Standhaft,anderer Name gleiche Masche!

krebs50


----------



## Rahsiel (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: iload - früher Alphaload*

Hab nun auch shcon viel über den Verein gelesen. Was für Rechnte hab ich denn.

Wie oben shcon geschrieben:


Ich hab noch nie erlebt das man 1 Monat vorher kündigen muss, sonst geht das auch 1 Minute vorher. Zudem hab ich nie eine Mail erhalten das Alphaload zu iload umbenannt wurde und sich die Anschrift sowie Emailadresse von ihnen geändert hat. Die AGB stehen nicht auf deren Website und habe diese nur einmal in der Anmeldungsmail erhalten.



Namensänderung, hab vorher gekündigt, agbs nicht auf website, hab die nur in der Anmeldungsmail bekommen. Einfach nicht zahlen und denen Druck machen und mit Klage etc. drohen?


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: iload - früher Alphaload*

Wieso willst *Du* drohen? - Lass die doch kommen.

Bisher haben die ihre Forderungen, soweit bekannt, noch nie gerichtlich durchgesetzt. Also scheinen die davon selbst nicht recht überzeugt zu sein.


----------



## Andromeda7 (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: iload - früher Alphaload*

Hallo,

auhich bin bei Iload. Diese Plattform funktioniert aber seit gestern nicht mehr. Man kommt nicht mehr rein. Hat jemand von Euch eine hotmail, damit man dort mal anrufen kann.
Da zahlt man schon - so wie Ihr sagtet- ausgetrickst- und dann funktioniert nichts mehr.
Shit.

Habe nur noch die alte Alphaload Nr. und die ist nicht mehr gültig.

Gruß
Andromeda


----------



## follow (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: iload - früher Alphaload*

Hallo Andromeda, melde dich doch bei dem Betreiber. Die Domain läuft ja auf einen inländischen Benjamin Stolz: Iload.de - Iload

Ansonsten findet man ja auch noch eine ganze Menge im Netz über die Herren Betreiber. Die hatten laut Heise eine Menge Ärger mit der Gema.
heise online - GEMA geht erfolgreich gegen Alphaload vor
Deshalb bestimmt auch das abschalten. 
Obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass die Gema sich mit einem umbenennen der Seite zufrieden gibt.

Gruß Follow


----------



## civic3011 (12 März 2010)

*AW: iload - früher Alphaload*

Hallo.habe heute auch erst wieder eine mahnug von iload bekommen.
Werd sie weiterhin ignorieren.schon alleine da ich bevor die gratis testzeit umwar gekündigt habe und sie meine kündigungen bis jetzt ignoriert haben.


----------



## bulli81 (18 März 2010)

*AW: iload - früher Alphaload*

Moin,

habe mit iload folgendes Problem.
Bekam heute zum wiederholten Male eine Mahnung über 95 Euro. Desweiteren wurde mir mit Rechtsanwalt gedroht, man kennt das ja.
Dumm an der Sache ist nur das ich bis dato noch nie von iload (oder Alphaload) gehört habe. Ich lade mir nie etwas aus dem Internet runter. Alußerdem ist aus der Mahnung nicht ersichtlich was ich wann runtergeladen haben soll. Hab aus Spaß an der Freude mal versucht mich anzumelden, was merkwürdigerweise garnicht funktioniert hat. Na gut, denk ich mir, gehen wir mal davon aus das du wirklich dort registriert bist (wovon ich aber nichts weiß ): vielleicht hab ich das Passwort vergessen. Kann ja passieren. Da ich immer nur einen Benutzernamen mit verschieden Passwörtern verwende, habe ich versucht über "Passwort vergessen" ein neues Passwort zu bekommen. Ich wollte halt ausprobieren ob ich dort wirklich registriert bin und wie die Internetseite für Mitglieder aussieht. Alos neues Passwort beantragt und Überraschung: es war aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht möglich mir ein neues Passwort zukommen zu lassen.

Nun erwäge ich diesen Spaßvögeln auch mit Anwalt und einer Anzeige zu drohen. Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich ob es nicht besser wäre die Füße still zu halten !

mfg 

bulli81


----------



## Beule (26 März 2010)

*AW: iload - früher Alphaload*

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht das die Denic-Adresse die Aktuelle ist. Ihr solltet mal versuchen eure Probleme oder auch Fragen an die andere Adresse zu senden. So viel ich weiß, soll die neue Postanschrift, eine in Berlin sein.

Gruß, Beule


----------

